# Hello!! Newbie here!! Moving to Houston area



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all!

I am hoping this forum can help! 

I am Sarah and am happily married to Brian, we have a 3yr old daughter and another baby on the way due in January. We have just been granted our green cards after years of waiting!! We are still in the UK (Scotland) just now... aiming on moving Sept/Oct after we sell our property here.

We will be moving to the Galveston County area of Texas  We have been going back and fore there for almost 10yrs due to family members living there and also my husbands work (he is in Oil & Gas) so we know the area very well and already have a rough idea of the sub divison we are hoping to buy property.

I am sooooooo exciting but also soooooo nervous about it!

Are there any other UK expats on here living in the Houston area??


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im not a UK expat, and I actually left the US last year. But I lived in Houston, TX for 15 years, specifically in the Copperfield area, northwest Houston. I loved living in Houston esp since it didnt have the fast paced life of NY or LA but was still lively and had so much diversity in it that it felt like home to all kinds of people. I have all of my friends there, and I still keep in touch with them. Since you are planning to move in the Galveston area, then you will be right near Gulf of Mexico and the beach. Anyways, just wanted to wish you luck and a fantastic life in my hometown H-Town.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

